# elevated platelets



## 2006DoraS (Jan 27, 2011)

what code would be used for elevated platelets?  289.9 or 796.4  or both?
Thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 27, 2011)

You definitely cannot code the 289.9 unless the physician indicates that there a disease process.  You should not code the 796.4 unless the provider documents the result as abnormal.  As coders we are not allowed to make diagnostic interpretations of labs.  So if this is a lab report only you can code nothing until the provider makes a statement regarding the finding.  
As an example:
I had an occasion to have labs done, my platelets were high, however I have no disease at all and was not ill therefor the result was not considered abnormal for me.  So neither code would be be correct in my circumstance since neither was documented.


----------



## 2006DoraS (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank You!


----------

